# Best Filtration System



## Scuttle (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Forumers,

Currently I have 50 gallons with Cichlids and using an Overhead Filter. I am not satisfied with the performance of the OHF and I am thinking to make an upgrade. I made some window shopping this afternoon and I was shocked with the tag price of Canisters (which one of my option), I heard also the sump is a good option.

Since I am planning to upgrade my tank to 100-200 gallons soon, I want to buy a filtration system that will suit with my future tank size.

May I ask this forum which is the best filtration for me? For the sump, I was thinking to use my current 50 gallons and convert it to sump.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I have read and agree with many posts on this forum that talk about having a canister and a HOB filter and how well this combo works.

I have a 75g running with a Eheim 2215 and an Aquaclear 110 and have never had a problem. Of course, with a setup with as many gallons as you are setting up, I would go with bigger size filters for better GPH.

You can find filters here through the reviews section for good prices or check the trading post section.


----------



## jbr230 (Sep 23, 2007)

hi scuttle, you can have a well designed sump for your 100-200g tank size, just make sure to consider bioload, turnover rate, feeding schedule, wc schedule etc. btw, what fish are you planning to keep in the future tank?

im aslo from the Phil and i have an ohf for my 100g front tank. a well designed ohf with a proper turnover rate can suffice. i admit *** also wanted a canister but they are really expensive here. . if you think about it, an ohf is pretty much like a sump, it just sits on top of the tank, not below.  
considering were in the Phil, if i were you id opt for a sump rather than a canister. why? here you can have a 75g sump and the pump made for less than half the price of a canister filter, complete with the design you want. also, there are also other advantages of having a sump - holding more water etc.

- jb


----------



## Scuttle (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks Guys,

Yeah I was thinking in favor to Sump, but I need someone who can drill a hole for my tank. I did not anticipate it when I bought this tank.

I am planning to keep african cichlids, its good to know that I have kababayan here . Btw, do you know where can I buy rare african cichlids? I tried to look in Cartimar but can't find a good one.

Does a 35gals sump can handle 100-200 tank?


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

superfishstore.com has a rena xp3 for about $125!!! its a nice large canister. i am looking into buying it for my 55gallon once i get the money.


----------



## jbr230 (Sep 23, 2007)

its nice to meet someone from the Phil here as well. CF is a really nice forum and you can get pretty much all the information you need about cichlids here. you can od a search on sumps here and find out whats suitable for you setup. when it comes to sumps, the bigger the better i guess. i havent used sumps but bigger sumps can hold more media and more water  just make sure you can fit it under your stand.

you dont need to drill a hole for the tank. you can make a pvc overflow - something like this

http://www.reefphilippines.com/forums/v ... sc&start=0

whats the size of the tank you bought btw? 100g? yup i know some sources of africans here in the phil. what particular cichlids are you looking for? where exactly in the Phil are you from? maybe i can help you out  i have some africans here that i can donate if you promise to take good care of em.

- jb


----------



## Scuttle (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Jb,

Right now, Im here in Malabon, my current tank is 50 Gals but thinking to upgrade it by June or earlier. How about you, where are you here in Philippines? Please PM if its ok for to to get your IM Id.

Really you know some source of african cichlids? That's good news, what chiclids you have right now? Do you breed?


----------



## jbr230 (Sep 23, 2007)

my cichlids breed but i just let them spit in the tank and eat the fry. lol.
pm sent 

- jb


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

I like to know how much money I spent on canister filters for a 125 gallon tank, first tryed
junkbo Jebo had to throw 4 of those away, then I got 1 eheim 2028, and two otto canister
filter and two aquaclear 110. talk about a job to clean those three cansters out, what a pain
the 110 is easy to clean, anyways after all this time, I kept the I eheim canister one 110 AC
and bought a 20 long tank and made me a nice sump, A lot less work and I left one foot of that area for floating waterplants to pass the water through before going back to the tank. I learned
that If you read are ask the more experinced fish keepers they mostly all run sumps and would not think of using anything else. Now with the extra equipment I can sell to pay for sump parts
At the price the filters have gone up in the last 5 or so years no way would I give that and I
went with a little more expensive parts and a good pump. Now I have time to watch the fish
in the tank instead of working on upkeep. Some it takes longer to learn whats best others it takes longer and some never learn! Good luck


----------



## Scuttle (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi RedFish,

Thanks to your input.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

If you want easy, get a rena xp3/marineland C360/eheim would work well.


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

The Central water filtration system at Lowes, model WHEJ16. Does everything and no replacement
filter, water treatment chemical etc. Sells for 300.00 Good luck people pass the word around
before they delete this post. Brent


----------



## FishFlake (Mar 7, 2010)

Made by Whirlpool


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

redfish said:


> The Central water filtration system at Lowes, model WHEJ16. Does everything and no replacement
> filter, water treatment chemical etc. Sells for 300.00 Good luck people pass the word around
> before they delete this post. Brent


Removes chlorine taste and smell, doesn't say anything about filtering it out, likely just a carbon filter.
In any case, I think the thread is about tank filtering, not house filtering :roll:


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

plus... its an old thread


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The best filtration system is the one that you will maintain. They all do the job. I have friend that uses Hamburg filters on all 34 of his tanks up to 350 gallons. They are all air powered and as close to maintenance free as you can get. Cannisters are fine and work well, sumps work well but take up a lot of space and can be noisy. Personally I wouldn't want to have to maintain 30 cannisters, nor would I like to spend the money to buy them. As an example you can probably set up a new 75 with filtration and lighting for less than the price of the cannister for that size of tank.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

newforestrob said:


> plus... its an old thread


That too!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

GTZ said:


> newforestrob said:
> 
> 
> > plus... its an old thread
> ...


The OP hasn't posted in two years. This old thread was dug up and continued for the wrong reasons, not to help the OP, so I'm going to lock it so it doesn't waste anyone else's time.


----------

